# 2nd Quiz (Searchword)



## David H (May 24, 2016)

*20 things associated with plumbing*







______________________
*Answers will appear here as they are solved:*

*1. solder*
*2. copper*
*3. pushfit*
*4. meter*
*5. taps*
*6. pipes*
*7. extractor*
*8. heating*
*9. flexible*
*10. tank*
*11. tools*
*12. bath*
*13. plastic*
*14. radiator*
*15. thermostat*
*16. shower*
*17. vent*
*18. wrench*
*19. sink*
*20. mixer*


*Good Luck*


----------



## Northerner (May 24, 2016)

Solder


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 24, 2016)

Copper
Pushfit
Meter
Tap(s)


----------



## Annette (May 24, 2016)

Pipes


----------



## Annette (May 24, 2016)

Extractor


----------



## Annette (May 24, 2016)

Heating


----------



## Annette (May 24, 2016)

Flexible


----------



## Annette (May 24, 2016)

Tank


----------



## Robin (May 24, 2016)

Tools
Bath
Plastic
Radiator


----------



## David H (May 24, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Solder


Well done Alan


----------



## David H (May 24, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Copper
> Pushfit
> Meter
> Tap(s)


Well done Matt


----------



## David H (May 24, 2016)

Annette Anderson said:


> Pipes


Well done Annette


----------



## David H (May 24, 2016)

Annette Anderson said:


> Extractor


Well spotted Annette


----------



## David H (May 24, 2016)

Annette Anderson said:


> Heating


Well done Annette (I think you did plumbing or partner is a plumber)


----------



## David H (May 24, 2016)

Annette Anderson said:


> Flexible


Well done Annette


----------



## David H (May 24, 2016)

Annette Anderson said:


> Tank


Well done Annette


----------



## David H (May 24, 2016)

Robin said:


> Tools
> Bath
> Plastic
> Radiator


Well done Robin


----------



## Redkite (May 24, 2016)

thermostat


----------



## David H (May 24, 2016)

Redkite said:


> thermostat


Well done Redkite


----------



## Annette (May 24, 2016)

Shower
tin (as in solder?)


----------



## David H (May 24, 2016)

Annette Anderson said:


> Shower
> tin (as in solder?)


Shower is correct but not tin Annette


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 24, 2016)

Vent
Flue


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 24, 2016)

Tools


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 24, 2016)

Bath

Scrap that - just realised someone's already got it.


----------



## Robin (May 24, 2016)

wrench


----------



## David H (May 24, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Vent
> Flue


Well done Matt on vent - flue is not there (accidental)


----------



## David H (May 24, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Tools


Already spotted


----------



## David H (May 24, 2016)

Robin said:


> wrench


Well done Robin


----------



## Robin (May 24, 2016)

Sink


----------



## David H (May 24, 2016)

*Clue Time:*
*Have put the first letter in of the missing two*


----------



## David H (May 24, 2016)

Robin said:


> Sink


Well done Robin


----------



## Stoke 109 (May 24, 2016)

Mixer


----------



## David H (May 24, 2016)

Stoke 109 said:


> Mixer


Well done Stoke 109 and welcome.


----------

